# Imprim. HP : des impressions, des pilotes et des maux [2] !...



## pilou pilou (24 Janvier 2005)

problème d'impression avec la HP psc2510: imacg5 wi-fi
l'impression s'arrête a mi page, au bout d'une page ou ne démarre même pas. Les sympathiques gens de HP répondent à coté ou renvoient des fiches techniques en anglais...bref pas convivial. je n'ai pas trouvé la solution: quelqu'un a til eu aussi ce genre de problème ?


----------



## golf (9 Janvier 2005)

Ce fil est la suite de : Imprim. HP : des impressions, des pilotes et des maux [1] !... ​


----------



## pèrejc (10 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde

  De temps à autres mon scanneur de ma psc2110 n'est plus reconnu par hpscan (il s'affiche en english et "impossible de  communiquer avec la source des données twain"???)  .
 A part une réinstalle du pilote hp, je n'ai pas trouvé autre chose à faire.
 ( répar des autorisations ou supression de la plist ne font rien    ). Par contre pas de pb avec le coté imprimante. 
 Si quelqu'un à une idée je suis preneur


----------



## jhk (11 Mars 2005)

Classic me pose le même pb avec mon scanner Epson.
Il suffit de le quitter pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre.


----------



## pèrejc (11 Mars 2005)

J'ai quitté plusieurs fois, sans résultats.
Sur la session de mes enfants, pas de pb  
Je boot, et pour une fois, tout vas bien. Je ne comprend pas  
Quelles daubes ces pilotes hp


----------



## golf (11 Mars 2005)

jhk a dit:
			
		

> Classic me pose le même pb avec mon scanner Epson.
> Il suffit de le quitter pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre.


Rien à voir, on ne mélange ni le comportement d'os différents, ni des pilotes de marques différentes  :mouais: 



			
				pèrejc a dit:
			
		

> Quelles daubes ces pilotes hp


Ah le piège  C'est pas le pilote qui est en cause mais bien les tréfonds d'os X 

En principe la solution pour sortir de cette situation est un désinstallation avec le désinstalleur qui est dans le dossier des apps HP puis une réinstallation.


Vérifie ici que tu as bien la dernière version du pilote HP


----------



## pèrejc (11 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah le piège  C'est pas le pilote qui est en cause mais bien les tréfonds d'os X
> 
> En principe la solution pour sortir de cette situation est un désinstallation avec le désinstalleur qui est dans le dossier des apps HP puis une réinstallation.
> 
> ...



thanks  

j'ai déjà réinstallé plusieurs fois le bon pilote, mais il est vrai que ce problème apparaît moins depuis la 10.3.5. Comme quoi c'est possible que cela soit du à l'os qui merdouille  (on m'aurait menti...   )


----------



## golf (12 Mars 2005)

pèrejc a dit:
			
		

> j'ai déjà réinstallé plusieurs fois le bon pilote


Mais réinstaller ne suffit pas !
Il faut désinstaller avec le désinstalleur 
Celui ci efface des fichiers [dont on ne soupçonne même pas l'existence] et qui peuvent être corrompus :rateau:


----------



## pèrejc (12 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il faut désinstaller avec le désinstalleur
> Celui ci efface des fichiers [dont on ne soupçonne même pas l'existence] et qui peuvent être corrompus :rateau:



c'est bien sur la procédure que j'execute


----------



## nicvanlam (16 Mars 2005)

Question à 5 balles:

Ma vieille imprimante est une HP Deskjet 610C. Sur le site HP, il n'y a pas de drivers pour ce modèle pour MAC OS X (seulement MAC OS 9). C'est donc foutu, pas moyen de connecter l'imprimante à l'iMAC G5?

La réponse me paraît évidente...


----------



## golf (17 Mars 2005)

Un petit tour là


----------



## nicvanlam (17 Mars 2005)

Pour ma vieille imprimante HP 610C, il n'y a un pilote que pour MAC OS9. Il y a aucun moyen d'installer ce pilote sous MAC OSX?


----------



## nicvanlam (18 Mars 2005)

golf: merci pour ton aide. 

Je réalise maintenant que mon post (dupliqué, le premier n'avait donc pas tout simplement disparu...) avait été déménagé vers ce sujet plus général sur les drivers. En règle général, comment je peux faire sur le forum pour retrouver mes petits?

Aussinon, super le forum. Quand on pense au temps pas si lointain où l'utilisateur d'un ordinateur devait se débrouiler tout seul avec son mode d'emploi et éventuellement un assistance téléphonique du constructeur...


----------



## am2i (19 Mars 2005)

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'une officejet 7110 pour mon imac G5
Elle fonctionne parfaitement sous X.3.8 avec les drivers fournis sur le cd mais pas moyen d'imprimer sous classic malgres l'installation dans le selecteur de hp aio print


----------



## Lamar (21 Mars 2005)

Salut à tous, 


je suis nouveau sur Mac et j'ai un problème avec mon imprimante multifonction HP psc 720. Lors de l'installation, à partir du cd, je n'arrive pas à finir la dernière étape, ça tourne indéfiniment et je suis obligé de forcer à quitter. Néanmoins l'imprimante est reconnue, la partie photocopie marche parfaitement bien, mais lorsque je lance une impression il y a un "arrêt des taches" avant que l'impression se fasse. Je relance la tâche et elle s'arrête de nouveau très rapidement.
Comment puis-je faire ?


Nicolas


----------



## theric (21 Mars 2005)

Faudrait peut-être aller sur le site HP et télécharger la dernière version du logiciel.


----------



## golf (24 Mars 2005)

am2i a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'une officejet 7110 pour mon imac G5
> Elle fonctionne parfaitement sous X.3.8 avec les drivers fournis sur le cd mais pas moyen d'imprimer sous classic malgres l'installation dans le selecteur de hp aio print



Le pilote pour os 9/Classic est ici...
Mais il faut rebooter sur os 9 pour l'installer.


----------



## golf (24 Mars 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> je suis nouveau sur Mac et j'ai un problème avec mon imprimante multifonction HP psc 720. Lors de l'installation, à partir du cd, je n'arrive pas à finir la dernière étape, ça tourne indéfiniment et je suis obligé de forcer à quitter. Néanmoins l'imprimante est reconnue, la partie photocopie marche parfaitement bien, mais lorsque je lance une impression il y a un "arrêt des taches" avant que l'impression se fasse. Je relance la tâche et elle s'arrête de nouveau très rapidement.
> Comment puis-je faire ?


Le pilote est ici...


----------



## remiP5 (4 Avril 2005)

j'ai une imprimante laser HP laserjet 4050N branché à un pc et comme dans les mois à venir je vais acheter un mac mini je voulais savoir si l'imprimante était compatible avec un mac par l'intermédiaire d'une adapteur port parallèle/usb.


----------



## golf (5 Avril 2005)

Tout à fait, le pilote est là et avec ce convertisseur //-usb de chez Belkin...


----------



## remiP5 (5 Avril 2005)

merci pour l'info!!!!!


----------



## Jack Dell (7 Avril 2005)

Bon je me decide à vous poser mon probleme vu qu'il y a des pros ici!
voilà j'ai une HP Officejet G85 que j'ai mise en reseau par l'intermediare d'un serveur HP 300X. Je l'utilise ainsi à partir du PM G5 sous 10.3.8 et d'un PC sous XP Pro.
L'impression marche très bien sur les deux plateformes. N'ayant pas encore reçu le cd de driver pour XP, je ne sais pas si les autres fonctions marche sur XP depuis que je suis en reseau.
Sur le Mac seul le fax ne fonctionne pas, j'arrive à envoyer un fax à partir de l'ordi, mais l'emmission ne se fait pas, la lumière sur le serveur d'impression indique un traffic mais c'est tout. J'arrive peniblement à en envoyer un après un reboot general mais pas deux, ou alors reboot.
J'ai regulièrement l'application HPCommunication qui n'est pas en cours d'execution.
Bien sûr je la relance mais cela n'avance pas plus.


C'est mon seul problème depuis mon switch! Auparavent la G85 connectée en USB sur le pc fonctionnait très bien. Avant le reseau j'ai bien sûr activé le partage de l'imprimante tant sur pc que mac mais seule l'impression était partagée. D'après HP seule la mise en reseau me permettrait de faxer, imprimer, scanner à partir des deux ordi. Bien entendu ils m'ont fait acheter les cd de pilotes pour avoir la fonction reseau ...Quant au SAV HP il semble pedaler dans la choucoute, il m'envoie des pages de leur site pour toute aide..j'suis propre avec ça!
Bon Golf t'as une idée vu que tu as la meme HP que moi?


----------



## golf (7 Avril 2005)

Jack Dell a dit:
			
		

> Bon Golf t'as une idée vu que tu as la meme HP que moi?


Ben, le pb est que je n'ai pas ce pb  
Je n'ai qu'un réseau de Macs et elle est partagée à partir de mon G5  :rateau:


----------



## Jack Dell (7 Avril 2005)

Aïe ça va pas m'aider. Ton imprimante est connectée à ton mac en usb? T'as pas un petit bip quand tu utilise l'imprimante? J'ai le souvenir de ce petit bruit quand je l'avais branchée en USB.  
Ah ils sont pas vif chez HP!...
Je me demande si je vais pas mettre une carte modem dans mon PM G5, tu crois que ça existe ? j'en vois nul part à vendre.


----------



## golf (7 Avril 2005)

Jack Dell a dit:
			
		

> Ton imprimante est connectée à ton mac en usb? T'as pas un petit bip quand tu utilise l'imprimante?


Oui, connecté en usb...
Non, pas de bip.




			
				Jack Dell a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande si je vais pas mettre une carte modem dans mon PM G5, tu crois que ça existe ? j'en vois nul part à vendre.


Pouquoi faire une telle carte ?


----------



## Jack Dell (8 Avril 2005)

ben pour envoyer des fax pardi! j'ai pas pris l'option quand j'ai commandé mon mac pensant que je n'en aurait pas besoin j'utilise numeris pour le net et je pensais utiliser ma G85 pour le fax! ma c'est lui qui marche pas pour l'instant  :rose: il faut que je l'imprime d'abord pour le faxer manuellement . 
Et puis le SAV n'a toujours pas repondu   fait c**** !    




Je viens de m'apercevoir que j'suis arrivé à 100 au compteur !On boit un coup? Allez à la tienne!


----------



## Jack Dell (26 Avril 2005)

Coucou Golf, ça y est Golf je suis de retour, ce qui n'a pas été sans mal, parceque je n'ai eu aucune nouvelle de l'administrateur, mais bon passons...

Donc HP a finit par prendre RDV téléphonique, et là cela a été très vite, j'ai désinstaller la HP avec le désinstallateur, puis nettoyé dans bibliothèque/préference tout ce qui concerne HP.
Ensuite il y a un fichier à supprimer dans Users/bibliotheque/preference/org.twain.dsm.plist.
sans cela la reinstallation ne semble pas efficace.
Puis ré-installation normale et hop, ça roule.
l'intervenant HP à été très sympa et efficace, pour une intervention hors garantie , chapeau!
J'oubliais, il m'a fait mettre également le fichier HP communication dans le menu démarrage de mon compte dans les préférences system. 
Voilà pour ceux qui ont des problèmes avec l'officejet G85 en reseau, cela devrait les aider.
Ah ça fait du bien d'être de retour sur MacGé


----------



## am2i (3 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Le pilote pour os 9/Classic est ici...
> Mais il faut rebooter sur os 9 pour l'installer.



Ben C pas facile de redemarrer un Imac G5 en systeme 9
Et pis si tu l'idees de demarrer avec un autre becane en classic et transferer le dossier systeme sur ton g5 afin de l'activer en Classic je te rassure cela ne marche pas


----------



## Clarisse (3 Mai 2005)

Visiblement les pilotes HP posent problèmes du moins dans certaines configurations. Configurations qui d'ailleurs peuvent s'avérer légitimes: réseau Mac-PC, réseau USB, ... Pour ma config c'est pareil: iMac, iBook et PB avec une HP psc 950 mise en réseau via usb Keyspan server. D'ailleurs j'en parle *ici*.

Peut-être cela est-il dû au fait que le pilote HP implante un module qui ce lance au démarrage pour analyser les connexions et vérifier quelle machine est connectée. Donc c'est pas plug&play et ça oblige à relancer le module en cas de déconnexion, parfois même à rebooter.

Mais qu'en est-il des autres config avec epson, canon, brother and co? Les pilotes de ces constructeurs permettent-ils le plug à chaud?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Février 2006)

Salut, 
 le problème que je cherche à régler est le suivant. Il s'agit d'un Ibook 12" sous X.4.4 qui fonctionne avec deux HP branchées chacune sur un des ports usb de l'ordi. 
La première est une HP 3420 jet d'encre, qui fonctionne parfaitement.
La seconde est une HP 3300 laserjet, (all-in-one) dont j'ai installé le dernier pilote pour pouvoir utiliser la fonction scanner.

Ce que je ne comprends pas, et qui commence sérieusement à m'énerver, c'est pourquoi l'HP 3300 n'est régulièrement plus reconnu!
Les symptomes : l'impression est lancée, l'imprimante apparait dans au niveau de l'ordi... mais RIEN ne se passe. 
Au début je croyais qu'il y avait conflit avec l'autre HP, mais plus rien ne me laisse penser cela. Idem, je croyais qu'en lancant des impréssions via airport avec mon Titanium cela pouvait mettre le bazar... mais non.
Une réparation des autorisations n'y change rien (ben tiens ) je suis donc obligé de relancer l'installeur (Le tout dernier ). 
ça me prend 3 minutes. c'est pas grave, mais c'est pas mon ordi, c'est celui d'une personne à qui j'ai conseillé MacOS et qui rigole bien. Elle n'a pas tout à fait tort, sur Win 98, je n'avais jamais eu aucun souci avec l'HP.

Mais b*rdel, pourquoi cette satanée imprimante saute tous les 8 jours???


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Février 2006)

Et c'est reparti! 

L'Ibook a tenté d'imprimer un document PDF assez lourd (15 Mo!!!), l'imprimante n'a visiblement pas supporté la charge... 

Et c'est parti pour une réinsall du logiciel d'imprimante. Décidemment, je ne comprends pas.


----------



## katelijn (6 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

Voilà, chaque fois que je veux imprimer un document avec une psc 750, je suis obligé de désinstaller le tout, et de réinstaller a nouveau. J'ai suivi toutes les recommandations, reparer les autorisations, rédemarrer, débrancher, rébrancher à chaud et tout le tointoin  

Voir la pièce jointe 11475


Et le pilote est à jour. 

Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Mai 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Dans mon protocole d'éradication des PC de la maison, on y est arrivé !

L'imac 20" est connecté à l'imprimante HP PSC 750 via usb.

Les macbooks sont connectés via le wifi et partage d'imprimante.

Mais j'ai un petit soucis : est il possible d'imprimer en noir&blanc et diminuer la qualité d'impression ??

Parce que actuellement, on imprime à max et en couleur.......ce qui va couter un peu cher ??

J'ai installé le driver et tout et tout ! mais pas moyen de régler ce problème ??

Merci
Pharmacos


----------



## flotow (20 Mai 2007)

quand tu demande a imprimer, tu as une fenetre de confirmation. Juste avant d'imprimer, tu choisi dans un menu deroulant les filtres et la qualité etc que tu veux pour ton impression, et creer des profils car c'est perdu a chaque fois!
Voila 
Pourquoi ne pas avoir mis ton imprimante sur un routeur?


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Mai 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> quand tu demande a imprimer, tu as une fenetre de confirmation. Juste avant d'imprimer, tu choisi dans un menu deroulant les filtres et la qualité etc que tu veux pour ton impression, et creer des profils car c'est perdu a chaque fois!
> Voila
> Pourquoi ne pas avoir mis ton imprimante sur un routeur?



Ben non ça marche pas !

Je n'ai pas comme sous windows : imprimer en basse - moyenne - haute qualité !
Et quand je met B&W dans les filtres, il n'imprime pas en noir ce qui est en couleur !


Sinon je n'ai pas de routeur  Juste une livebox


----------



## Zyrol (20 Mai 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ben non ça marche pas !
> 
> 
> 
> Sinon je n'ai pas de routeur  Juste une livebox



La livebox est aussi routeur !


----------



## flotow (20 Mai 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> La livebox est aussi routeur !



mais de toute facon, rien de fonctionne chez lui :rateau:


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Mai 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> La livebox est aussi routeur !



Je sais bien ça pfffff 

Ouais ben sinon toujours pas de solution.....la campagne.....la campagne


----------

